# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Thủ tục nhập cảnh Singapore - nhap canh Singapore

## thietht

Singapore nằm ở phía nam bán đảo Malaysia và là quốc đảo nhỏ nhất trong khu vực Đông Nam Á. Là một thành phố năng động giàu tương phản, đầy màu sắc, nhưng Singapore vẫn có sự phối hợp hài hòa của văn hóa, ẩm thực, nghệ thuật và kiến trúc. Đầy ăm ắp năng lượng, “chiếc máy phát điện” nhỏ bé này ở vùng Đông Nam Á hiện thân cho những gì tốt đẹp nhất của cả “chất Đông” và “chất Tây”.

*Những điều quan trọng cần chú ý khi xuất nhập cảnh Singapore:*

Ngoại trừ du khách đến từ Trung Quốc và Ấn Độ, hầu hết người nước ngoài đến Singapore đều không cần có thị thực để nhập cảnh và có thể sẽ được cấp giấy thông hành có thời hạn 30 ngày khi họ đến Singapore. Tuy nhiên, tốt nhất là bạn nên tham khảo ý kiến của văn phòng lãnh sự của bạn để cập nhật các thông tin mới nhất liên quan đến việc đến Singapore.


Nếu như bạn muốn ở Singapore trong một thời gian dài hơn, bạn có thể đăng ký tại Cơ Quan Xuất Nhập Cảnh Singapore (ICA) khi bạn tới nơi. Tuy nhiên, bạn nên có hộ chiếu còn hạn, vé cho chuyến bay tiếp theo hoặc vé khứ hồi, các giấy tờ cần thiết (như thị thực hoặc giấy phép nhập cảnh) cho điểm đến tiếp theo của bạn và tất nhiên là đủ nguồn tài chính để ở lại Singapore.

Nếu như bạn mất hộ chiếu khi đang ở Singapore, vui lòng báo cho cảnh sát ngay lập tức, sau đó đến Cơ Quan Xuất Nhập Cảnh Singapore (ngay bên kia đường của ga tàu điện ngầm MRT Lavender tại số 10 đường Kallang Road) để nhận thị thực tạm thời. Cuối cùng, thông báo cho đại sứ quán tương ứng của quốc gia bạn để bạn có thể nhập cư khi về nhà.

Phụ nữ trong giai đoạn mang thai sắp sinh (từ sáu tháng trở lên) có ý định tới Singapore phải đăng ký trước với cơ quan nước ngoài của Singapore nơi gần nhất.

*Chi tiết liên lạc của Cục Di trú:*

Cục Di trú
Tòa nhà ICA
10 Kallang Road
Singapore 208718

ĐT: (65) 6391 6100
Fax: (65) 6298 0843 / 6298 0837
Email: feedback@ica.gov.sg


Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch singapore* - *tour du lich singapore*Cùng khám phá *du lịch singapore - du lich singapore*

----------


## sacpin

một bài viết rất có ý nghĩa

----------


## ad1

Cảm ơn thông tin bổ ích này...

----------

